# Kindle support



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Just a heads up. My kindle froze up while shutting down and gave me a dark screen. Then wouldn't turn back on. Whoops.

So I googled "kindle help" and was directed to a site that sure seemed like an official Amazon site. Typed in my issue and they wanted $30 "if I wasn't satisfied." Then they tried to "mousetrap" me getting out of there.

Buyer beware.

Go straight to Amazon. They ask you to log in and under troubleshooting your Kindle is "frozen screen." Similar to rebooting a desktop.

Ez Pz 

I was ready to get out the meds until I smartened up and looked at the site address. I don't know how many people would panic and fall for that but it was deceptive, and I almost bit. Valuable free lesson.

As a piggy back question, I have a yahoo email account. I tried to access it from the Kindle, it asks me if I want to download "Yahoo for Android." After some of the emails I have gotten with this account I am leery. Is it safe, or is there a safer place to download this feature?

I looked in "Aps" but didn't see anything. Remember I am not 15...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

what type of kindle do you have, regular; paperwhite or fire 1 or fire hd?

Just curious, I have the original kindle with keyboard. I had to learn how to reset it.


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Fire HD. The reset for this was hold the on/off switch for 20 seconds, wait, then press once. But Amazon support has a 4 step pic illustration with timer.

I guess my concern is downloading the Yahoo for Android and getting something else with it.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That reset, sounds as how I have to do mine.

As to yahoo for android - I am not sure if it would take on a fire or not. If you decide to try it, I wish you luck. And would be interested how it works. 

Have you tried googling "Yahoo app on Fire HD" and see if anything comes up?


----------



## SilverVista (Jan 12, 2005)

If you look at the Yahoo Mail app for android that is available in the Amazon App Store, you'll see that it is produced by Yahoo, not some third party. And basically, any app that works on your Kindle is an android app -- meaning that the Kindle has the same type of operating system as an android-type phone. The only way you would get "something else" in the download is if Yahoo has bundled other features. But if you're worried about virus issues from an unknown third party, that's not likely.


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

SilverVista said:


> If you look at the Yahoo Mail app for android that is available in the Amazon App Store, you'll see that it is produced by Yahoo, not some third party. And basically, any app that works on your Kindle is an android app -- meaning that the Kindle has the same type of operating system as an android-type phone. The only way you would get "something else" in the download is if Yahoo has bundled other features. But if you're worried about virus issues from an unknown third party, that's not likely.


This is what I got. Free. When I set up Yahoo mail it asked if I wanted to download "yahoo for android" as a step, and I panicked. Trying to avoid virus issues as I am not savvy enough to deal woth that.

Plus the emails this account gets  no I don't care if you think my pic on facebook is hot. If I had a pic on facebook 

I have decided that if you google "whatever for kindle" you can get grabbed and funneled to sites that charge $. While if you go to Amazon, it might be free or in "help" print or just dirt cheap.

The biggest beef I have is they didn't have these in the 70s.

2nd biggest is the font choices are not as extensive as on the plain jane Kindles of several years ago. There was one sans serif maybe that I really liked, blocky dark good for old eyes.

3rd is trying to learn the nuances of the system without a owner's manual/book. The swiping is intuitive, but "how'd I do that", going back and forth 5 times to learn it, well looking down at a page would help.

Sure does a lot more compared, for similar cost. Don't think I would skype but it will take a pic nearly as good as the early digital cameras.

I would take any advice on this yahoo mail thing and all the spam stuff. Never get it on msn or roadrunner.


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Another question. When using the kindle to do email, I have issues getting dinged by the auto correct/spell function. On the desk top I can defeat this with the cursor arrows. Any similar thing on a kindle? 

I know I can touch screen to get the spot, but that gets tough in the small space. Can't seem to find an arrow type function on the thing.

Must be an easier way.

Really is amazing what they can pack into a small space.


----------

